# 1st Female To Attempt RASP Fails



## Centermass (Sep 1, 2016)

As the Army continues to integrate women into combat arms jobs, the 75th Ranger Regiment has seen its first female soldier attempt to join its ranks. 

The staff sergeant attended the 75th Ranger Regiment’s Ranger Assessment and Selection Program 2 in June, officials said. 

RASP 2 is designed for soldiers in the rank of staff sergeant and above and all officers volunteering for assignment to the elite regiment. 

“The female soldier did not meet performance objectives required for assignment to the 75th Ranger Regiment,” said Lt. Col. Robert Bockholt, a spokesman for U.S. Army Special Operations Command. “The female soldier has been afforded the opportunity to reapply for RASP 2 beginning December 2016.” 

Bockholt, who declined to provide the soldier’s name or military occupational specialty, said the NCO attended the RASP 2 course that began June 16. She has not attended or attempted the Army’s Ranger School at Fort Benning, Georgia, Bockholt said. 

Link


Just wondering how many onlookers were there during the entire process?


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 1, 2016)

What is the next step?


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 1, 2016)

Failed the 6 miler and PT test. So the grapevine says.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 2, 2016)

What mos was she anyway? Interested to see who the first contestant on *Ranger the fuck up *was, job wise.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Failed the 6 miler and PT test. So the grapevine says.



I have a rough idea, but how early in RASP 2 are those events?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 2, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> What is the next step?




Gender Discrimination lawsuit?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2016)

At least she tried, unlike 90+% of the army that "coulda, shoulda, woulda"....


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I have a rough idea, but how early in RASP 2 are those events?


First week. First two days I believe.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Sep 3, 2016)

I would imagine those are very early events as RASP 2 is shorter.. (Which also means NCO/Os applying to Regiment need to be on their stuff) PT test and a 6 mile ruck are basic tasks. Obviously someone.. just wasn't. Doesn't set a good precedent for female Soldiers to follow her.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Sep 3, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> At least she tried, unlike 90+% of the army that "coulda, shoulda, woulda"....



"I was going to go to RASP/Ranger School except...." is as bad as "I was going to enlist but"... To me, you don't care enough about it, or you do and you get it done. (Barring extraneous circumstances)


----------



## RTBro (Sep 9, 2016)

The RSTC 1SG running the show is the real deal. Probably the best Ranger I've ever worked with.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 9, 2016)

The latest RASP Class started with 137 and spit 115 of them out. Leaving only 22 who graduated 1st week of September.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure none of those branches in the background remain :-/


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 9, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> I'm pretty sure none of those branches in the background remain :-/
> View attachment 16561


Pretty sure the trench was filled entirely by tears...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 10, 2016)

The cadre probably ran out of hot dogs and doughnuts...


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Sep 12, 2016)

The perfect storm.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jan 19, 2017)

It seems that a female has been selected out of RASP 2, in December '16. According to the article, through unofficial channels, she is an officer. I haven't heard about this yet, I will ask around. 

Exclusive: The 75th Ranger Regiment Is No Longer An All-Male Unit


----------



## Gunz (Jan 19, 2017)

As open-minded as I _try_ to be, I never expected to see female Rangers or Marine infantry. Well, good luck to her, I guess...


----------



## AWP (Jan 19, 2017)

We're already discussing this here:
Women in Combat Arms/ SOF Discussion


----------

